# Fry's from the ybf's



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

[/ATTACH]Pics of fry's from the Yellow bf's plakat/hm


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

God i love those!!!! Have any to spare??! *love*


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

*yellow bfs*

I am putting them up for sale,The parents were bought in from Thiland from two different breeders and are not from the same line so they are not inbred they cost a bundle but i am selling them cheap at $20/trio each. I prefer to sell them as a trio because it is difficult for me to accurately sex them yet.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Really nice! How many did you end up with?


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

About 15 some are destined


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

*ybf's*

About 15 some are destined for friends


----------

